# Windows Media Player 11 and .AVI and quartz.dll



## reidypea (Jul 30, 2005)

Well I just got the newest version of wmp, and it doesn't want to play .avi files, and i get an error message every time i try to load one--- "*AppName: wmplayer.exe AppVer: 11.0.5721.5145 ModName: quartz.dll
ModVer: 6.5.2600.2180 Offset: 00096571*" and also, when avi files off the internet load, my firefox has to close down because of this.

I have tried finding information about this all morning off google, and really have had no luck.

Help would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## steve44060 (Feb 21, 2007)

reidypea said:


> Well I just got the newest version of wmp, and it doesn't want to play .avi files, and i get an error message every time i try to load one--- "*AppName: wmplayer.exe AppVer: 11.0.5721.5145 ModName: quartz.dll
> ModVer: 6.5.2600.2180 Offset: 00096571*" and also, when avi files off the internet load, my firefox has to close down because of this.
> 
> I have tried finding information about this all morning off google, and really have had no luck.
> ...


Please let me know if you get an answer..Im having the same problem and its driving me [email protected]


----------



## phaze112 (Apr 14, 2007)

I am having this same problem 

admin at chcompsol dot com

in case anyone finds or knows why this is happening ;(


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try unregistering then reregistering quartz.dll:

regsvr32 /u quartz.dll
regsvr32 quartz.dll


----------



## phaze112 (Apr 14, 2007)

I downloaded the quartz.dll from here:
http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?quartz

went into safe mode, renamed the old one to quartz-bak.dll and then copied over the new one in the system32 folder and now it works


----------



## WooWooLovesBoo (Nov 16, 2007)

I've tried re-registering quartz.dll using Command Prompt (DOS), and I have tried replacing it with the version suggested from the website to download. I've restarted a few times in between.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Do you have anything like Nero which might have taken over the file associations? That's the only other thing I can say I've seen cause a problem. It required uninstalling Nero and making sure on the reinstall that only those file associations for programs it owns are allowed it. And of course ensuring WMP is the default for all its supported associations.


----------



## WooWooLovesBoo (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't have Nero but I do have PowerDVD. I don't think that is the cause of the problem, however.

I checked and WMP11 is set as the default for .avi files. Should I provide specs?


----------

